# TSI Drywall Mud System?



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have any of you guys seen this or used it? Sounds cutting edge. Or scary! Watch the video and tell me what you think. As an old schooled drywall finisher, I don't know.

http://www.onlinedrywall.com/TSI_CONTINUIOUS_SPRAY_GUN_p/tsi spray gun.htm


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like somebody with a fetish for Ghostbusters has gone out in their garage and made a drywall exterminator gun.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Does look awfully strange...


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

bazooka still faster then 1 foot a second, how about doing angles.............


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They are saying level 3 at the end of one time over. Level 3 is not real good. How hard would it be to trust not taping the joints? Or angles? Real hard for me! And did you notice the cost of the gun??? 5,000.00 and you have your own sprayer and air compressor!


----------



## LSDrywall (Jun 3, 2009)

I wonder why there is no footage of any corners? The other thing I would worry about would be sanding? As stated level 3?????? I would wait untill I hear someone say it is the best $5k they have spent before jumping myself.

LS


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with you, LS. Can't imagine it is worth anything near $5K. Not a chance.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Isn't level 3 one coat over tape, then 4 is two and 5 is three coats over tape? Before sanding.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It makes too much noise too. That would really get on my tits.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

junk as far as I'm concerned...........the best place for this tool is in the


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

A lot pricey, don't you think?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I would not even take it for free. I like to listen to music when I work


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would take a stab and demo it. It would be interesting to see what it has for long term results. It sure did fill the gaps in that awful rock job though.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> I would take a stab and demo it. It would be interesting to see what it has for long term results. It sure did fill the gaps in that awful rock job though.


At least we finally have a level-headed answer here. I would like to try it, too. Seems interesting.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Me level headed....wow, I don't get that too often on here! ha


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

and as far as the noise is concerned about it, they do make mufflers for air tools, I don't see why there wouldn't be an aftermarket solution for that


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like 4 guys doing th work of 2.seems like it would be zipper city to me with all that crap in the mud.the Kodiak is a good rig though .and what are all those lines and runing to it.I just say no.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

that looks like fun to sand, if your idea of fun is poking yourself in the eyeball with a toothpick.


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

There is no way that guy is achieving 1' per second!. Looks like **** and probally makes a mess

Id rather use that garbage can as a mudbud


----------

